# Latpuldown Strength ?



## bailey-bose (Dec 30, 2011)

My latpuldown is 130kg 8.8.8.7 reps

I rarely see anyone go near that in my gym (lifestyle fitness)

maybe it just might be my gym or have i got amazing strength?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

How many pull-ups can you do?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Amazing strength.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Probably pounds.... :whistling:


----------



## Crazy-Northerner (May 5, 2011)

Can we see a pic of your back mate


----------



## Hooded (Dec 16, 2012)

You may be a fcuking beast...

More likely those gym machines are full of sh!t.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

How much do you weigh?


----------



## TheGift (Apr 29, 2013)

i can do it one handed you soft c unt lool


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

C.Hill said:


> How many pull-ups can you do?


This.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

I find some lat pull down machines have better pully systems than others making the weight a lot easier to maneuver


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Is this 130kg in actual weight or as pre marked on the machine?


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Vid or BS


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Your form is sh1t .


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

ewen said:


> Your form is sh1t .


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

C.Hill said:


>


That is funny!


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

VidornoLatpuldownstrength


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> Your form is sh1t .


Exactly what I was going to say, he's probably one of these people who pull down and lean all the way back and then let the weight pull them back up. If not then apologies well done.


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

I never no whats best with lat pull downs, super strict or momentum, or bit of both

This is super strick, but you never see big guys goin it like this






Jay cutler, phill Heath an that lean back on the way down


----------



## skd (Dec 17, 2008)

Nothing wrong with leaning back as long as your pulling

the weight towards you at the same time


----------



## chris6383 (Jan 14, 2013)

Did wonder about this as I always keep as upright as can sat at 90° angle, but see a lot of other people using there body weight to pull themselves through it sure this would mean using abs/leg muscles aswell so wouldn't target back as much?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

bailey-bose said:


> My latpuldown is 130kg 8.8.8.7 reps
> 
> I rarely see anyone go near that in my gym (lifestyle fitness)
> 
> maybe it just might be my gym or have i got amazing strength?


good man, I`m impressed


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

bailey-bose said:


> My latpuldown is 130kg 8.8.8.7 reps
> 
> I rarely see anyone go near that in my gym (lifestyle fitness)
> 
> maybe it just might be my gym or have i got amazing strength?


no response? :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Thinking the same mate. May be he has gone to do some more pulldowns?


----------



## SammyInnit (Apr 29, 2013)

I'm forever seeing guys go up to the Lat pull down, putting some heavy weight on, then start rowing with it, rather than pulling it.

A friend of mine came with me once (typical sort of guy that walks up to something, heavy weight, terrible form), can't remember what weight he put on, but he was doing as most of the bad form videos show. As soon as I advised him on proper form, he couldn't move the weight he thought he could pull.


----------



## PumpingIron (Feb 7, 2011)

Clearly a troll thread.

/thread :blowme: :tongue:


----------



## bailey-bose (Dec 30, 2011)

i can do around 12 pull ups

i admit form isnt 100% but i dont lean right back with the weight

the latpuldown is a machine but its a plate load machine so, 25kg, 25kg, 10kg, 5kg plate on each side

by the looks of it, it is most probs the machine that the movement must be different to others or something

other back strength is:

pull ups - 12 reps

bent over rows - 90kg 6/8 reps

upright row - 60kg 8 reps

so go off what ever you think, like i said before everyone got heated up.. it must be the machine


----------



## flapjack (Mar 1, 2008)

Good lifting mate:thumbup1:


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

ewen said:


> Your form is sh1t .


No form....all swing.


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

Having a huge lat pull down is like having the biggest dick in primary school... it doesn't mean s**t.

If it's with tight form then you may well be one strong dude, if so congrats but i've never come across a sport that tests lat pull down strength... by all means keep using it as part of your training but a strong squat, dead, bench, clean or over head would be much more impressive than out-lifting some cardio bunny's in "lifestyle fitness".


----------



## Asouf (Jul 10, 2010)

Using straps I could manage 55kg a side with good form using machine below...

Couldnt do a pull up if I tried.... Saying that... Ive never tried....


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

bailey-bose said:


> i can do around 12 pull ups
> 
> i admit form isnt 100% but i dont lean right back with the weight
> 
> ...


Off those stats Id say it was the machine.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

What do you deadlift? Any pics of your back?


----------

